# mein neuzugang ......



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

hallo....

ich dachte mir, ich zeig einfach mal kurz meinen neuzugang.

oshiba






kikusui





von den anderen muss ich erst noch pics machen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

ich bitte Dich inständig: TU'S NICHT!!! es bricht mir nur das Herz und im Extremfall meinen Kreditrahmen, wenn Du mich auf den Geschmack bringst! ;-)

Wunderschöne Tiere! 
Hab eh schon gehört, dass auf der Interkoi am Samstag ein paar vom Auslauf nicht mehr zurückgekommen sind ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eh schon gehört, dass auf der Interkoi am Samstag ein paar vom Auslauf nicht mehr zurückgekommen sind ;-)



äh...... wie meinst du das. habe wohl einen lange leitung !!

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lars

wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Deine Fische auch auf der Interkoi eine gute Figur gemacht hätten oder eventuell von dort stammen könnten ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

danke   

die fische kommen nicht von der interkoi. ich war zwar da muss aba sagen das ich im ganzen schwer entäucht war von der messe.
zumindest was ich an den ständen gesehen habe welche aktiv koi verkauft haben. die koi haben mir so leid getan.
es gab becken wo permanent mit drei leuten gefischt wurde und das stunden lang. neben bei wurden immer wieder neue aus der tüte ins becken geschmissen.

man muss sich mal überlegen was die armen hinter sich haben.
ca. 8 stunden fahrt zur interkoi dann permanente angszustände weil die ganze zeit sich jemand mit dem kecher an deren schuppen zu schaffen macht. und dann noch die heimfahrt sagen wir mal ca. 5 stunden.
und weil die so schön sind also direkt in den teich !!!!

na vielen dank !!!!

aba zu meinen koi die kommen aus einer privathälterung wo sie durch überbesatzt zuviel waren !!!!
und da hättest du mal die koi sehen sollen. :gut: ein showa von ca. 70cm in bester statur und farbkleid.......

gruß lars


----------

